# Does anyone hunt with their Cobs?



## debsey1 (14 December 2011)

My Cob gelding & I have been out hunting 3 times in the last few weeks & he absolutely loves it  He is so keen, literally chomps at the bit and keeps up with the best of them, likes to be at the front and never seems to tire bless him. He is the only Cob there amongst ISH's, TB's & a few Section D types

So, anyone else hunt their Cobs and how do they compare to Hunter types?


----------



## Amymay (14 December 2011)

Yep, used to hunt my little cob mare.  She loved it and it was the making of her as a horse.

She was great for gates, as she was only 14.2hh, and would go all day.

Difficult in big open country for her to keep up with the bigger horses, and we did have a few 'interesting' moments.  But I absolutely loved hunting her.


----------



## chestnut cob (14 December 2011)

I've seen a few out on the days I've been out this season.  They often seem to be better behaved than "traditional hunter" types and much less complicated!


----------



## rosie-ellie (14 December 2011)

Yes i do.  Shes fab and loves it.  mines only 14.1-14.2 and lasts the whole day. She's only small incomparison but she never gives up!!!

Here she is  (excuse my silly face)


----------



## MissTyc (14 December 2011)

I hunt a 14.2hh cob occasionally. 
I won't jump any of the big hedges, but we cross small hedges, stone walls, timber, ditches. He's a poppet!


----------



## jsr (14 December 2011)

Not any more...drag hunted him a few times but it sent him totally loopy and made my life a misery so sadly he's retired from hunting for the foreseeable!!

15hh of heavy weight bouncing cob was entertaining for the rest of the field but not so entertaining for his rider...it was us jumping a garden wall when hacking to the next line that decided our fate, thank god the owner was out!!


----------



## TwoPair (14 December 2011)

I hunted this in Ireland - was FANTASTIC. So safe, jumped everything, never said no.













These are the nutjobs I hunted with, have a look at the vast array of types (jockeys and horses!)!

http://youtu.be/eu8Vp9TC_EE


----------



## Buds_mum (14 December 2011)

Yep!! This is my three yr old wesh cob X Vanner and my yard owners lightweight show cob! Buddy has been out 3 times now and loves it! And Bonnie is an amazing hunter! She always seems to give a lovely uncomplicated day  Hoping Buddy will be half the hunter she is when he grows up


----------



## L&M (14 December 2011)

Absolutely!

I hunt a 15hh irish bog cob and a 15hh connie. They both suit our trappy hill country perfectly and are dab hands at our hunt rails, and as sure footed as cats on the banks.

The larger blood types struggle with our country, and I always feel smug in wooded areas as can duck any stray branches that the larger horses/riders get hooked up in!

There is a downside though as I am expected to do a lot more gates as am closer to the ground....lol!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 December 2011)

TwoPair said:



			I hunted this in Ireland - was FANTASTIC. So safe, jumped everything, never said no.













These are the nutjobs I hunted with, have a look at the vast array of types (jockeys and horses!)!

http://youtu.be/eu8Vp9TC_EE

Click to expand...

Been smiling my face off at the jumping in the video, what was the take off like?? seems to be causing some left behindlyness lol


----------



## TwoPair (14 December 2011)

Not sure what take off was like - we weren't out. (we went for a weeks visiting when I was 11...so 2003?) That meet was the same as the one we met at when we jumped those fences though. I think it was just a drop log as if you look at height of fence v horses legs it's not that bad!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 December 2011)

Some very stylish jumpers then lol!


----------



## TwoPair (14 December 2011)

I love the chap on the grey earlier on! I wonder if it's the same chap as in this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_hjto34Uuo


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 December 2011)

Oh my GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGod I was hooting with laughter, what an acrobatic dismount!!!! hehe love it!! X


----------



## Mince Pie (14 December 2011)

ROFL love the way he just gets bounced of the grey's bum! And the look on the horses face as he slides into the ditch - assume he was OK?

I hunt my little cob - he loves it!


----------



## TwoPair (14 December 2011)

Presume everyone was fine!


----------



## dunkley (14 December 2011)

some more dunkings!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6UeTB_ZHKc&feature=related

Part 2 is there somewhere.......

You'll notice that it isn't quite as........_formal_ over there


----------



## jsr (15 December 2011)

I bought my lad as a 3 year old from Ireland....the guy selling told me he'd hunted for a season...watching those videos now I know why he's so completely nuts when I try and hunt him!!!! Lol!!!!     

I wish I had the braves to have a go at that..makes our lines look very very tame!


----------



## Mince Pie (15 December 2011)

Jsr can we swap? Would love a go on your boy!


----------



## dunkley (15 December 2011)

jsr said:



 I bought my lad as a 3 year old from Ireland....the guy selling told me he'd hunted for a season...watching those videos now I know why he's so completely nuts when I try and hunt him!!!! Lol!!!!     

I wish I had the braves to have a go at that..makes our lines look very very tame!
		
Click to expand...

That is why a product of the Irish School of How to Bring on and Nurture Young Horses is either bold as brass, very UN ditchy, or scared witless!


----------



## jsr (15 December 2011)

Mince Pie said:



			Jsr can we swap? Would love a go on your boy! 

Click to expand...

Lol you are not the only one to say that, half my yard beg me to let them take him out!!! I wish I could man up and just go with it but it terrifies me, it's the lack of brakes between the lines to be honest!! On the lines he's fine cos he's only little so can't go faster than the master and doesn't refuse anything!!  He's the bravest little horse I've ever met and honestly would give the right rider the time of their lives hunting but it just makes him uncontrollable doing anything else and I love doing XC so I had to make the decision to stop.   I'm in the process of buying a youngster to bring on and hopefully he'll be the right temperment for hunting so I can have my bouncing coblet for jumping and the other one for madness!! Lol!!


----------



## jsr (15 December 2011)

dunkley said:



			That is why a product of the Irish School of How to Bring on and Nurture Young Horses is either bold as brass, very UN ditchy, or scared witless! 

Click to expand...

Oh he's certainly bold!!! In 7 years he's never once refused a jump...I have told him to but he is as honest as they come!! Even out hacking he leaps up banks and over ditches, he's amazing to be honest....just wish I was 20 years younger and could enjoy it with him.


----------



## pansy (15 December 2011)

My 12 year old daughter takes her 15.2 cob out hunting & so far he has been fantastic - keeps up with all the rest & can go all day - with energy to spare when he comes back !!
She loves it & she is safe on him which stops me worrying too much


----------



## MinxGTi (15 December 2011)

This is my little cobatron! He loves hunting, lasts all day, stands still when asked! Jump anything in his way, even when the huntsman horses won't go over! 
Only thing he struggles with is the speed when the land opens up.


----------



## VOM (15 December 2011)

Not Hunted a Cob but rode one a bit last summer and she was the bees knees. In my opinion they look a trillion times smarter hogged.


----------



## debsey1 (16 December 2011)

VOM said:



			Not Hunted a Cob but rode one a bit last summer and she was the bees knees. In my opinion they look a trillion times smarter hogged.
		
Click to expand...

Hunt mine in all his glory, full mane, feathers and tail!! Sometimes I plait his mane only because he gets so hot


----------



## muffinino (16 December 2011)

rosie-ellie said:



			Yes i do.  Shes fab and loves it.  mines only 14.1-14.2 and lasts the whole day. She's only small incomparison but she never gives up!!!

Here she is  (excuse my silly face)





Click to expand...

I recognise that place - Brynawelon? Were you out with the Gelligaer? I have some photos of me there but can't post them at the moment, otherwise you could see my little 14.2 vannerxWelsh cob at the same place  As others have said, mine loves to hunt, will be out all day tomorrow, no doubt and hacking there, jumps anything with a fab pop, although he suffers when the field open up as his little legs can't always keep up


----------



## Goldenstar (16 December 2011)

we have two cobs who love their hunting one is the classic maxi cob type he's pure Irish draught and the other is a welsh section D / Clydesdale they can keep up but of course can't out gallop a TB or sport horse but they keep up no trouble.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (16 December 2011)

I must never go hunting with Bray Harriers unless I have a foot follower carrying a change of clothes for me!


----------

